# 87interviews poll



## 87hunter (1/2/18)

So Wednesday is juice day, would the forum be interested in hearing from other vendors - such as shops or even local "vape celebs"?
I have had two requests and thought I would put it to the forum.

I'm still a noob to the whole vape world and I am taking a lot of knowledge from the forum, this is how I would like to give back to the forum.

You can have a max of two votes on this poll.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

IMO the more the merrier @87hunter !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (1/2/18)

Why would it be a dare to contact international vendors? It's not like they're figures of great importance surrounded by Security Service personnel who wear shades and talk into their lapels. 

That said, I dare you to contact Inawera and ask them to face their customers and explain why they have reformulated their flavours without telling us. That will get you the stony Polish silence for which Inw are justly famed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 87hunter (1/2/18)

RichJB said:


> Why would it be a dare to contact international vendors? It's not like they're figures of great importance surrounded by Security Service personnel who wear shades and talk into their lapels.
> 
> That said, I dare you to contact Inawera and ask them to face their customers and explain why they have reformulated their flavours without telling us. That will get you the stony Polish silence for which Inw are justly famed.



Most big companies don't really reach out to their customers that often.
One took a month to reply and the other replied within an hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (1/2/18)

What vendors would you be going for, though? The only international vendors with lots of SA customers would be fasttech and the like, I should think. What is it that you want to know from them, or that SA customers would want to know from them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (1/2/18)

RichJB said:


> What vendors would you be going for, though? The only international vendors with lots of SA customers would be fasttech and the like, I should think. What is it that you want to know from them, or that SA customers would want to know from them?



I was thinking more on the lines of Nasty Juice, Loaded, Jam Monster etc.
Reo's mods are on the forum, then you get guys like David Marescaux from Octopus mods.
Thats my rough thought pattern. It will not interfere with the weekly interviews, just be an extra here and there.
Fasttech, 3fvape etc have a good forum presence, I wouldn't contact them.

I put the poll up to gauge general interest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (1/2/18)

Ah, OK, I would call them manufacturers rather than vendors. When I think international flavour manufacturer, I think FA, TFA, etc. When I think international flavour vendor, I think Bull City Flavors or Chef's. I don't think vendors have a lot to say. I'd be interested to read an interview with a head flavorist at Flv. An interview with the owner of BCF or Chef's, not so much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (1/2/18)

@87hunter 

Gooi mielies broer. Gaan groot.

What you have started here is in my opinion the best thread and deserves a medal. Totally a “why didnt i think of that” type of thread.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

87hunter said:


> Most big companies don't really reach out to their customers that often.
> One took a month to reply and the other replied within an hour.



@87hunter If that's the case, I think we should all give a big thank you to Twisp for having a presence on this forum. @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

@87hunter I'm pretty new to vaping myself and I don't know what you mean by "vape celeb"? Someone who does good YouTube reviews? A winner of a cloud comp? A master coil maker? Come to think of it, I've recently been awarded celebrity status on this forum. Would you like to interview me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 87hunter (1/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @87hunter I'm pretty new to vaping myself and I don't know what you mean by "vape celeb"? Someone who does good YouTube reviews? A winner of a cloud comp? A master coil maker? Come to think of it, I've recently been awarded celebrity status on this forum. Would you like to interview me?



I used the term vape celeb as person of interest sounded like a criminal investigation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strontium (1/2/18)

I'd be interested in international manufacturers. 

Oh yeah, and condolences on being a ginger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

87hunter said:


> I used the term vape celeb as person of interest sounded like a criminal investigation.



@87hunter I can just see the headlines, "Person of interest sought by 87Hunter "

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/2/18)

87hunter said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of Nasty Juice, Loaded, Jam Monster etc.
> Reo's mods are on the forum, then you get guys like David Marescaux from Octopus mods.
> Thats my rough thought pattern. It will not interfere with the weekly interviews, just be an extra here and there.
> Fasttech, 3fvape etc have a good forum presence, I wouldn't contact them.
> ...



@87hunter Add Dinner Lady to your list - I love their juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (1/2/18)

@87hunter a good person to interview in my opinion...Zubaid,from Zodiac...hes a true gentleman,shop owner and has his own juice line as well,very quiet and not all that popular on here,but in Cape Town,hes a very respected person...Local manufacturers how about Mr Paddy Vapes?Or maybe the man behind the Monarks...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (1/2/18)

Jp1905 said:


> @87hunter a good person to interview in my opinion...Zubaid,from Zodiac...hes a true gentleman,shop owner and has his own juice line as well,very quiet and not all that popular on here,but in Cape Town,hes a very respected person...Local manufacturers how about Mr Paddy Vapes?Or maybe the man behind the Monarks...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks bud, I will get hold of them.
I' love a contact for Monark. Really want one one day.
You and @Cor have got me hooked on squonking

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BubiSparks (1/2/18)

Vape celeb?...............WTF?????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (1/2/18)

RichJB said:


> Why would it be a dare to contact international vendors? It's not like they're figures of great importance surrounded by Security Service personnel who wear shades and talk into their lapels.
> 
> That said, I dare you to contact Inawera and ask them to face their customers and explain why they have reformulated their flavours without telling us. That will get you the stony Polish silence for which Inw are justly famed.



RIP LIME ;-(

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/2/18)

87hunter said:


> Thanks bud, I will get hold of them.
> I' love a contact for Monark. Really want one one day.
> You and @Cor have got me hooked on squonking



Can always try FB pm them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (2/2/18)

method1 said:


> RIP LIME ;-(



Oh no, not Lime too? Will the madness never stop?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (2/2/18)

method1 said:


> RIP LIME ;-(


No! Which lime to use now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (2/2/18)

Andre said:


> No! Which lime to use now?



FLV

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/2/18)

We've got a celeb right here in SA. Interview Mr @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (2/2/18)

daniel craig said:


> We've got a celeb right here in SA. Interview Mr @Rob Fisher


And find out once and for all why he keeps on buying pink mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/18)

Stosta said:


> And find out once and for all why he keeps on buying pink mods!



They are Salmon coloured @Stosta! Don't make me drive down the hill and hurt you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (2/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are Salmon coloured @Stosta! Don't make me drive down the hill and hurt you.


Also ask him when he last tested his colour vision!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are Salmon coloured @Stosta! Don't make me drive down the hill and hurt you.



"We don't buy pink mods, do we Rob "

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/18)

Personally i think there is enough local talent to interview. We have some great vendors/people/entrepreneurs/mixologists in SA to have thousands of interviews. I would also like interviews on the founding fathers of eciggsa. I know im not the only one that has made some very good friends, truly honest warm people that i can share my passion with. Some suggstions @Rob Fisher, @Silver, @Oupa, @KZOR, @Gizmo, @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/2/18)

And maybe Rip Tripper. But publicly at vape con so that we can throw him with bricks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/2/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> And maybe Rip Tripper. But publicly at vape con so that we can throw him with bricks


Or those diy recipes which turned out to be toilet water

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/2/18)

Definitely wouldn't mind an interview with @Oupa though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (2/2/18)

daniel craig said:


> We've got a celeb right here in SA. Interview Mr @Rob Fisher



@Rob Fisher is being interviews tomorrow (Sat. 2 Feb on You Tube), according to this FB post by Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher is being interviews tomorrow (Sat. 2 Feb on You Tube), according to this FB post by Sir Vape
> 
> View attachment 121108


Wednesday


----------



## daniel craig (2/2/18)

@Hooked Sir Vape has a live stream every Wednesday. Its probably the best vaping show. Quite a few local mixologists have been on the show already.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (4/2/18)

@87hunter It's not celebs who you need to interview, but experts, defined by Niels Bohr, physicist, Nobel laureate as "...a man who has made all the mistakes which can be made in a very narrow field.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------

